# Collecting cool apiary photos - care to add?



## melliferal

Is that PVC that you used for your stands? That's really interesting! I wouldn't normally think of building something load-bearing out of PVC, but now as I consider it, so long as you do it right I suppose it's cheap, functional, and back-saving.


----------



## tank

I see over 30 dollars in fittings.


----------



## Beekkirk

melliferal said:


> Is that PVC that you used for your stands? That's really interesting! I wouldn't normally think of building something load-bearing out of PVC, but now as I consider it, so long as you do it right I suppose it's cheap, functional, and back-saving.


Pvc becomes very brittle after being out in the sun, bad choice of material i would think.


----------



## JustinH

Here's mine.


----------



## 78-79fordman

Not my apiary but paint'n area .


----------



## jwcarlson

78-79fordman said:


>


Fordman, what's that white box up on/by the corner post?









Not "cool", but this is where two of our hives are.


----------



## grozzie2

jwcarlson said:


> Fordman, what's that white box up on/by the corner post?


To me, it looks like a cardboard nuc box set up to be a swarm trap.


----------



## Colobee

78-79fordman;1119778[IMG said:


> http://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx155/biggreenblue/bees%20and%20stuff/E58E48C6-7E6D-478B-9A51-1FF8A1BD6F5A-158-0000000A63DDCDAA_zpsf2a2e1f4.jpg[/IMG]QUOTE]
> 
> I'm wonderin why you don't call yourself "78-79 & _*82-84*_" Ford Man


----------



## melliferal

I do not currently have an apiary (see my signature). So I will just talk about other peoples' apiaries while they post pictures.



JustinH said:


> Here's mine.
> View attachment 11546


Hey, I recognize those - those are the "Ultimate Hive Stands" that I've seen in a couple of catalogs. A little pricey, IIRC. Can I trouble you for your impression of the hive stands?


----------



## mdax




----------



## 78-79fordman

Colobee said:


> 78-79fordman;1119778[IMG said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx155/biggreenblue/bees%20and%20stuff/E58E48C6-7E6D-478B-9A51-1FF8A1BD6F5A-158-0000000A63DDCDAA_zpsf2a2e1f4.jpg[/IMG]QUOTE]
> 
> I'm wonderin why you don't call yourself "78-79 & _*82-84*_" Ford Man
> 
> 
> 
> Because I have 30 fords from 74-79 most are 78-79 . I only have about 5-7 or so from 80-96
> . 78-79 fords are my love . 80's are just straight up beaters .
> 
> Little bit of my broncos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of the trucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's just a few .
Click to expand...


----------



## 78-79fordman

jwcarlson said:


> Fordman, what's that white box up on/by the corner post?
> 
> View attachment 11565
> 
> 
> Not "cool", but this is where two of our hives are.


Like said cardboard nucs setup as swarm boxes . I felt it couldn't hurt .


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Beekkirk;

PVC, when it is painted, does not get brittle. It actually cuts the UV rays, and this is how strong it is. 















It is holding my Mercury Marquis; much more than any hive weight. I have used them exclusively, and they are extremely stable, light, and strong.

All done though, they are about $48.00 in materials from Lowes. However, I build about three a year, and I have not had a bit of trouble. I can strap the hive boxes to the stand, and two guys can lift it easily using the stand for a handle. So far, I have not found a negative - except for the price, but they are worth every penny to me.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Aside from the hive stands and Ford pickups, which are really cool, is there anyone else who would like to include their apiary photos? Keep them coming. These are really great so far. As far as I am concerned, there is no bad apiary. :applause:


----------



## 78-79fordman

Bee Whisperer said:


> Aside from the hive stands and Ford pickups, which are really cool, is there anyone else who would like to include their apiary photos? Keep them coming. These are really great so far. As far as I am concerned, there is no bad apiary. :applause:


Hive stands ?? Lol


















Here's a swarm box in a tree . 









Sorry about the trucks but they asked . And they were bound to show up in someone's thread . Lol


----------



## slimspickin

My humble back yard
[URL="[/URL]
[URL="[/URL]
[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Bee Whisperer

78-79fordman'
Wow, now those are hive stands. Haha; kinda like Crocodile Dundee when he says; "Now that's a knife." :lpf:


----------



## Matt903

Here is one of my yards, top bars and langs.


----------



## Mbeck

Not very "cool" but I'll share

Orange Grove








Bayside








I usually only take photos to remind of something. I forgot why I took these!


----------



## GLOCK

I think all beeyards are great.


----------



## disc999golfer999

Bee Whisperer said:


> Making a slide show of really cool apiaries. I would like photos from all countries, and of all types, and all sizes. If you love your apiary, add your photo to this thread. If it works out, I will try and post it somehow so everyone can enjoy it.
> 
> View attachment 11539
> 
> View attachment 11540


Nice setup there. What is the weight limitations on a triple story with the honey super on top.
Also it could be a good remedy for ant infestation. I have that problem and will check out your solution.
Thanks!


----------



## biggraham610

GLOCK said:


> I think all beeyards are great.


*420*....................:lpf:

Nice Yard Glock. G


----------



## wheeler88

Date on photo wrong I forgot to reset it after changing batteries. Date should be Feb 2014


----------



## estreya

GLOCK - i LOVE the whimsy of your apiary! The colors, the statuary, it's all so exuberant and life affirming. It's just fantastic!


----------



## PyroBee

Maybe not cool but it is my first year.
*why is upside down?*


----------



## jla

Here is part of my apiary. I have a couple colonies that haven't been moved inside the fence.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Wow. These are great! I am moved by the time, the peace, the joy, the satisfaction, and the love people get from their bees. Lots of people put a lot of energy and care into this interest.

Keep them coming everyone! :applause:


----------



## Bee Whisperer

disc999golfer999
I set the whole side of my full-sized car on one of these stands. It held it, so it will hold upwards of 500lbs. A little axle grease around each leg kept the ants out.


----------



## Barry Digman

Nice boxes guys. Anyone have bees?


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Hahaha; bees? :s Are they supposed to have bees in them? :scratch: Go figure.


----------



## swheels

Rocky Mountain hives


----------



## odfrank

Part of my home apiary, visible as I sit at my desk. Exposed cold, windy foggy location surrounded by unproductive dry oak, grasslands. Benefits: entertainment.


----------



## Thershey

My two original hives and three little colonies that just graduated out of 
Nucs today. The foam inserts will come out tomorrow, they were put in place to get the proper spacing for part of our winterization plan. 

Also added our first super today, can't wait to see how they do. We don't expect any honey for ourselves this year as we converted to all medium, all foundationless frames but I might sneak a frame or two if given the chance.


----------



## biggraham610

jla said:


> View attachment 11614
> 
> 
> Here is part of my apiary. I have a couple colonies that haven't been moved inside the fence.


Is that fence enough to repel bears? I am going to need to consider a bear fence and dont know how substantial it needs to be....Thanks....G :scratch:


----------



## biggraham610

Barry Digman said:


> Nice boxes guys. Anyone have bees?









_*HAD BEES*_!!! :lpf:

Just kidding, caught the swarm. G


----------



## johng

Here's a couple of mine. http://s203.photobucket.com/user/rgraf/library/Bee yard


----------



## JustinH

melliferal said:


> Hey, I recognize those - those are the "Ultimate Hive Stands" that I've seen in a couple of catalogs. A little pricey, IIRC. Can I trouble you for your impression of the hive stands?


They are pricey but my dad paid for them. But I like them. They're sturdy and look nice and they have built in frame rest. If I had more than 3 hives I would not spend that kind of money but since I'm just a hobbyist, I want them to look good in my backyard.


----------



## jhirsche




----------



## Hollywood Bees

Glock:
You have the coolest beeyard ever


----------



## DC Bees

Here are some of my hives there are a few more scattered around and some bees.
http://rs1092.pbsrc.com/albums/i418/DCBees/HPIM0035.jpg~c200
http://rs1092.pbsrc.com/albums/i418/DCBees/HPIM00332.jpg~c200
http://rs1092.pbsrc.com/albums/i418/DCBees/HPIM00412.jpg~c200


----------



## Bee Whisperer

This is so awesome. Please, everyone get out your cameras and send your apiary photos. Need pictures from all over the world so we can make a good slide show. :applause: 

Love all the ones so far. From new to old and well used, the personality of the apiary is so cool. AWESOME! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cottonwood

My small apiary. Just moved a hive unto the scale to see if I can monitor the flow this year.


----------



## David LaFerney

From two years ago I think.

And one with bees for Barry.










That's what happens when you leave a fume board on while you talk on the phone.


----------



## Brad Bee

Not a cool photo, but a HOT photo....

After I caught the then dormant bermuda grass on fire while lighting my smoker late this past winter..... I've posted it before, but here it is again. I posted a recent picture of the same hives in the "Peaceful Hive Settings" thread.

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## David LaFerney

Pretty spot you have there.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Great apiaries. Keep them coming everyone. :applause:


----------



## jla

biggraham610 said:


> Is that fence enough to repel bears? I am going to need to consider a bear fence and dont know how substantial it needs to be....Thanks....G :scratch:


I sure hope so. I have already had one bear issue. Took care of that one. Had a bear stroll through the yard Tuesday morning. It turned over some feed barrels but didn't bother the bees. I tried to keep the wires close together as suggested on a bear site and low to the ground to keep it from climbing under.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

More please.


----------



## odfrank

On the back deck, my cabin in the redwoods, Woodside California


----------



## biggraham610

Kinda Mundane, but heres one of my spots...... G


----------



## cg3

Backyard hives
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/38518075/boxes.jpg
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/38518075/pastels.jpg


----------



## ralittlefield

78-79fordman said:


> Colobee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I have 30 fords from 74-79 most are 78-79 . I only have about 5-7 or so from 80-96
> . 78-79 fords are my love . 80's are just straight up beaters ..
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Any of those old Fords for sale? I need something to cut up and make a trailer out of! (Just Kidding, I am a f150 owner myself.)
Click to expand...


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Any more apiary photos out there. Would love to see yours.


----------



## slimspickin

[URL="[/URL]
A nice summer day


----------



## Bee Whisperer

slimspickin;

Very cool. Love the traffic. :applause:


----------



## Brad Bee

David LaFerney said:


> Pretty spot you have there.


Thanks. Looks like you have a similar landscape to much of our area. Pastures and fence rows....


----------



## slimspickin

Bee Whisperer said:


> slimspickin;
> 
> Very cool. Love the traffic. :applause:


thank you it is in my back yard and I go and sit in the super high way and watch them for a few hours


----------



## 78-79fordman

ralittlefield said:


> 78-79fordman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Any of those old Fords for sale? I need something to cut up and make a trailer out of! (Just Kidding, I am a f150 owner myself.)
> 
> 
> 
> Naw I'm a hoarder . Lol ya I have my far share of f150's . Lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Beeonefarms

figuring out Nikon first...


----------



## Barry Digman

David LaFerney said:


> And one with bees for Barry.


 I knew someone had a bee...


----------



## jbeshearse




----------



## odfrank

jbeshearse said:


> View attachment 11754


That's the smallest apiary I have ever seen.


----------



## jbeshearse

I only manage micro sized bees, Extreme small cell... lol


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Ok, keep Barry happy and show a bee here and there . . . along with the apiary photos.  Actually, it is the little creatures that we adore the most.


----------



## Michael Palmer

Just a few…..


----------



## gone2seed




----------



## Duncan151

Here is my pic.


----------



## Barry Digman

Michael Palmer said:


> Just a few…..



Well that'll shut me up about bees...


----------



## LanduytG

First year BK. Just received my bee packages today. Installed them mid afternoon. After 3 hours we have a lot of activity. 
Being fathers day all the kids and grand kids were over. About and hour after I installed the bee's my wife was looking for me. My oldest daughter said if she can't find me for the next couple of weeks just look down at the bee hives.

[video]http://s1015.photobucket.com/user/LanduytG/media/100_1862_zps6a9a1620.mp4.html[/video]


----------



## Michael Palmer

Barry Digman said:


> Well that'll shut me up about bees...


Ya think


----------



## Flyer Jim

Brad Bee said:


> Not a cool photo, but a HOT photo....
> 
> Here's mine from a few years back.
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?212378-Fire-or-what-happened-while-I-was-on-vacation


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Well, if anyone was complaining about the lack of bees in the photos . . . 

Thank you Michael Palmer for a very hopeful photo of great population. May we all see this kind of year. 

Jim Flyer, that is a sobering thought; that hives could burn up like that, but I am glad to hear the bees made it. 

Keep the apiary photos coming in folks.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

gonetoseed, Duncan151, and Landuytg; 
Thank you for your photos. 

Michael; thank you too. 

Get out your cameras folks. I know there are hundreds more to add.


----------



## Brad Bee

Flyer Jim said:


> Brad Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a cool photo, but a HOT photo....
> 
> Here's mine from a few years back.
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?212378-Fire-or-what-happened-while-I-was-on-vacation
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. I'm glad we haven't had a drought bad enough to burn our farm off in several years. At least you didn't start the fire with your smoker like I did.
Click to expand...


----------



## Michael Palmer

Just a reminder of what's coming…..


----------



## Daniel Y

A swarm I walked out in the back yard a few weeks ago just in time to see taking off. we followed it to the front yard where it settled in this tree. I found the queen in the second hand full of bees and caged her. Swarm is now back in my yard where it belongs.

one of my favorite apiary photos


----------



## GreenSalsa

I am not sure my two hives qualify as an apiary, but we (10 year old daughter and I), have been known to keep a couple of colonies (Jamestown and Roanoke). The colonies know us better as "Red Beard the Pirate" and his cabin girl, "Smoking Lass".


----------



## sqkcrk

Michael Palmer said:


> Just a reminder of what's coming…..


Come on Michael, it hasn't even gotten warm yet and you want to remind us of how it will be bvefore we know it? Geezum crow. lol


----------



## sqkcrk

GreenSalsa said:


> I am not sure my two hives qualify as an apiary,]
> 
> Of course it does. And looks nice and neat too.


----------



## plcnut

My "unwind" place in the back yard


----------



## jim lyon

The Missouri River in the background if you look closely
http://s470.photobucket.com/user/ji...14/1402920098_zps179b8879.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## Michael Palmer

sqkcrk said:


> Come on Michael, it hasn't even gotten warm yet and you want to remind us of how it will be bvefore we know it? Geezum crow. lol


Well, the days do start getting shorter in 6 days.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

This is GREAT! Love the photos. Lots of you out there think yours aren't worth it, but they are . . . because bees live there. Join in.


----------



## shinbone

My current setup


----------



## sqkcrk

Cool. No bear fence needed there.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Shinbone;
That is really awesome. I would need to build an elevator.


----------



## shinbone

Thanks!

Just out of the picture to the left, is a heavy duty wooden staircase I built as the first step in starting my rooftop apiary. No bears, but I have had some pretty big raccoons access the roof, presumably via the stairs and leave evidence of their explorations. If you look close, you can see undigested Russian Olive and corn in there.



Before I moved into the house 3 years ago, my 85-year old neighbor kept his bees on that very roof. He hoisted his equipment up there using a rope and ladder. He said he had better luck with the hives up there than on the ground, so I followed his example. I can't say whether the hives actually do better on the roof, but it is nice to have the bees up high where they don't bother anyone.


----------



## WWW

Here is my humble yard, I have 3 other nucs and a start up hive as well.


----------



## shinbone

Wow! That is some serious supering!


----------



## sqkcrk

WWW, what's w/ the top box w/out handholds? And it looks like some sort of rim below it?


----------



## WWW

Mark, 
The top box is a homemade shallow without hand holds, the rim below it is just strips of 5/8" wood forming an upper entrance/vent.


----------



## WWW

shinbone,
Yeah I have been working on this system for about 3 years now to maximize production by building larger populations in the hives hives and control swarming at the same time, I live in a non-agricultural area and my hives are dependent on wildflower/woodland honey which is excellent tasting but the flows are limited .


----------



## shinbone

WWW - Sounds intriguing. Are you willing to share the details?


----------



## snl

jim lyon said:


> The Missouri River in the background if you look closely


Jim, is that a steel deck on your truck?


----------



## BeeGora

Calling it an apiary might be a stretch.....


----------



## Barry Digman

Looks fine to me, BeeGora.


----------



## WWW

shinbone,
Yes, sharing details would not be a problem but we would need to do it via PM because the study isn't finished to where I can start a new thread on the subject, my study won't be finished until next year and I don't want to derail this thread with the details involved. I would be happy to fill you in on what I have so far, let me know what you think .


----------



## jim lyon

snl said:


> Jim, is that a steel deck on your truck?


Its a wood bed, not real thrilled with it but mostly because it's several inches higher than I would like. Just set it up this winter.


----------



## sqkcrk

BeeGora said:


> Calling it an apiary might be a stretch.....
> 
> View attachment 11841


Looks like a place where a bee hive is being kept to me. That's the definition of the word apiary, afaik.


----------



## Hogback Honey

I'm trying to add a photo, but BS keeps telling me 'You are not authorized'. I'll keep trying though!

:scratch:


----------



## WWW

Nice, I love the olive green color.


----------



## Schnee




----------



## GLOCK

I forgot the ad the small yard I have by the house so I can get my bee fix any time 
I don't let the nucs get to big in this yard I let them grow just enough to be able to be moved .
The yellow box is a queen castle and the black nucs are hatched queens there's still a queen in the castle also. And the TBH don't have any bee's yet that's what the violet tri. nuc is for going to install on Sunday.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

BeeGora; That is a beautiful setting. Well done! :applause:


----------



## Bee Whisperer

WWW; thank you.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Beegora;

Great sign. Where did you get it?


----------



## JakeDatc

They are enjoying their balcony suite so far.. added another box since that photo.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Need more URBAN apiaries too. My wife is visiting Chicago for a training, and the place she is staying had hives on a side roof - 9 stories off the ground. The restaurant promotes their roof top honey.


----------



## Ryan Williamson

My home yard




And a few outyards:






To think it all started with just three packages 5 years ago.....


----------



## Hogback Honey

Those are real pretty Schnee!


----------



## Hogback Honey

Oh MY, Ryan!


----------



## Hautions11

Here is my one package from 4-05-14 and three splits off it. They are on the edge of my terraced asparagus beds.


----------



## NewBeeLady

Can you tell I am getting impatient ready for the nectar flow to end - yep I am a newbie. Posted this on my FB page, " Reporting for duty, fill 'er up! No pressure, but there are a few dozen more waiting inside the house." The girls were not amused - got a few that buzzed my head and am lucky I didn't get stung.


----------



## firefly22

Very nice hives


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Great shots Ryan. :applause:


----------



## Bee Whisperer

So many nice hives and apiaries. Please POST your photo too.


----------



## Ryan Williamson

Thanks Bee Whisperer,
I much prefer to share photos to make my bees look successful




Rather than the depressing ones such as:

Proof that solar fence charger batteries go bad.


----------



## Margot1d

Here is another urban one for yea.


----------



## sqkcrk

Ryan Williamson said:


> Rather than the depressing ones such as:
> 
> Proof that solar fence charger batteries go bad.


Or that bears can reach through fences.


----------



## BeeGora

Bee Whisperer said:


> Beegora;
> 
> Great sign. Where did you get it?


My wife bought the sign online and she can't remember where......sorry


----------



## BeeGora

From up above the back yard........It's not hard to tell which hive is the new one


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

>> Great sign. Where did you get it?

> My wife bought the sign online and she can't remember where......sorry

Those _Bee Crossing_ signs are available from several places, here is a link to one offered at Glorybee ...

http://www.glorybee.com/shop/Bee-Crossing-Sign.html


----------



## Rob64




----------



## Bee Whisperer

Ryan W. 
Was the battery dead, or did the bear reach in? Looks like he was actually rooting and laying inside the fence. So sorry. Still bees there. Were you able to re-hive them?


----------



## Ryan Williamson

I had just taken over the yard from another long time beekeeper and so the fence setup was not mine. Redoing the fence was on my list of things to do and I got to work on it asap. The bear broke through the wires and was inside the fence. It was quite incredible seeing how it wallowed out the ground 3-4 inches deep while having its feast. The property owner called in the evening a day or two after the bear hit and I raced over. I replaced all of the wires with much stronger ones and only then did I realize that the charger was not zapping. I put my fingers on both terminals. Not a jolt. It was near dusk and a huge thunderstorm hit just as I drove over to friends to borrow a charger and battery. Worst storm I have ever driven through with so much water on the road that my alternator stopped working for a bit. I am glad that I did it though as when I returned with the new charger the bear was just walking up to the fence line. It was almost totally dark so I could not get a very good idea of its size other than big. The bear got a good 125 lbs of honey and a good bit of brood but for some reason did not go into the bottom deep. I brought that home and turned it into a queen castle as the queen became bear candy. I was depressed for a good day afterwords.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Hey, thanks Rader.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Ryan;
I had a bear 20 feet from one apiary the other day. Installed a fence immediately - with 110 current close by. I get nervous when I see beekeeper's photos like those. So much time, money, and joy down the esophagus of a bruin . . . bummer. I know they are just doing what comes natural, and I am certain the think the found a treasure, but wow, buggers. Sorry everyone t:


----------



## Steve zone 5 WI

Rob64 said:


> View attachment 11888


What a view!!


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Rob64;
That is a gorgeous apiary. I could sit there for a good while and just enjoy life.


----------



## Rob64

Thanks beew and steve. Just started it this spring in the back corner of my yard. I also planted 8 fruit trees at the same time. Yes I love setting back and enjoying the bees and the view.


----------



## jbeshearse

Here is a night time shot of mine withe "bees a bearding" 6/21/2014


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Thanks jb


----------



## Matt903

Here is my mating yard. Don t know why it is upside down.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

For those of us _not _in 'Down Under', _Matt903_'s apiary from a slightly different angle .... 










.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Hahahahahaha. Thanks Rader. :lpf:


----------



## Barry Digman

I think I see a bee...


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Thank you Barry; 

This looks really cool. Are there any bees living there, or is this a ghost town apiary?  Where are the bees? :scratch:


----------



## tabby

Bee Whisperer said:


> Thank you Barry;
> 
> This looks really cool. Are there any bees living there, or is this a ghost town apiary?  Where are the bees? :scratch:


When I looked at Barry's photo on Photobucket and enlarged it to full size, I saw bees in entrances. But I would have thought I would see more.


----------



## Barry Digman

They saw Michael Palmers bees and now they're refusing to come out.

Here are some of them before they became so shy...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjXq_R4bIMg


----------



## tank

http://s102.photobucket.com/user/tanksleyn/media/honey bee/20140620_081508_zpsf7nyif7d.jpg.html


----------



## Rob64

Those pics are super cool!


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

One Warré box makes a mating nuc. Hauling up to 30 nucs on my truck. 









One drone bee tower surrounded by young queens, emerged a day ago. 









A wood with sweet chestnut and my hives working them.



























This is a apiary near many many lime trees. Winter lime trees that is: Tilia cordata. (Not shown in the picture.)









Blackberries do give a lot of honey this year.

Swarm season has not ended yet.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Tank;

Great job. Love the view, and I love the queen shots.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

BernhardHeuvel; 

These are great shots. Beautiful area too. Wonderful! :applause:


----------



## Tallykat

La Verna and Assisi


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Tallykat;

Cool lighting. Thank you. 

And to all those I have not been able to respond to personally, thank you so much for sharing. 

To all those who haven't shared yet, get out the camera and show us your wonderful apiaries. Big ones, little ones, beautiful ones, and ugly ones; urban and rural, USA and every country all around the world. 

We all need to gain the encouragement to BEE together in our quest for raising and keeping such a beautiful and vital creature. Share your photos.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Barry D;

Are the covers propped for ventilation?


> http://s29.photobucket.com/user/barrydigman/media/DSC_0692.jpg.html


----------



## WWW

When the weather is hot and humid I prop my covers up the same way for ventilation otherwise the bees will heavily beard on the entrance.


----------



## Barry Digman

Bee Whisperer said:


> Are the covers propped for ventilation?


They are. We never, ever have moisture problems but daytime temps run in the 90's then drop to the high 50's and low 60's at night. I haven't seen any bearding, but the hives aren't booming either. They're this years swarms mostly.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Looking for many more apiary photos. Please share yours.


----------



## Charlie B

Roof top yard in San Francisco:


----------



## beeMT

https://www.facebook.com/Beekeeping...0.1403767027./504942472957708/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bee Whisperer

beeMT;

Are you sure those dates are correct. I was born and raised in Montana, and I have never seen vegetation like that in December and January. Amazing.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

_BeeMT _is in Malta (the country in the Mediterranean), not Malta Montana.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Hahaha. Thanks Rader. I knew there was a problem somewhere. :scratch: Or, global warming was worse than I thought.


----------



## bbruff22

It's humble, but it's a start.


----------



## beeMT

Rader Sidetrack said:


> _BeeMT _is in Malta (the country in the Mediterranean), not Malta Montana.


correct


----------



## VodoBaas1

Only way to get it to post, but here's my little place: https://plus.google.com/111475052511974139979/posts/7wwY6jd7VAK


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

> Only way to get it to post, but here's my little place:


For future reference, you can right-click on the photo at Google, then choose "Copy image URL", then paste that in with the "Insert Image" button (use the 'From URL' option) on the toolbar here, and get this ...









(UN-click the "Retrieve file and reference locally" option in the Image tool)

I like the grease cups, and the nuc _lid retention system_. 

.


----------



## tank

A hint on posting from a phone. if it is saved on my phone it won't post it has to be on the sdcard. Don't know if that helps anyone but works for me.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Thank you bbruff22 and VodoBaas1 for your photos. Awesome!

Keep them coming form all corners of the world beeks. :applause:


----------



## woodsy

From the woods of Maine, more than just bees propagating.


----------



## VodoBaas1

Thanks Rader for the tip. I will do that next time. I am making better lids for nucs but for now, it works.


----------



## estreya

Ah, yes. That last photograph could have been taken in my back yard as well. One day there are roses. The next day? None!

Unlike bees, i have a love/hate relationship with deer.


----------



## WWW

Woodsy, 
I hope you don't mind, I just copied your picture to my desktop as a background, it's a beautiful shot.


----------



## woodsy

WWW said:


> Woodsy,
> I hope you don't mind, I just copied your picture to my desktop as a background, it's a beautiful shot.


No prob, thanks for checking and enjoy.
Knew the doe had a little one around but this morning was the first
time i actually saw the fawn out with her.
Took the picture using quite a lot of zoom through a picture window.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Woodsy; Awesome, awesome, awesome! I could put myself right into this photo and breathe in the life and peace. Great job! :applause:


----------



## rwurster

duplicate


----------



## rwurster

My apiary. We just moved 5 pallets to the melon fields to catch the alfalfa flow and then in a few weeks melon pollination. Everything that is left in the apiary is either a split, a captured swarm, or a cutout. And two cell builder colonies 
http://s1105.photobucket.com/user/DestructionManZ/media/20140630_163442.jpg.html


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Thank you rwurster.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Are there any others who would like to show their apiary photos? Don't be shy. All hives are good hives.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Here are a couple of my photos.


----------



## WWW

Nice, have they made you any honey this year ?


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Hahaha . . . noooooo. I haven't harvested a drop yet - out of eleven hives. Three are very strong and seem to be getting close, but another week or so should make a difference.


----------



## WWW

Yeah I hear ya, after weighing my six production hives I discovered that they were at the wintering weight of between 120 and 150 pounds and the hot dry summer is ahead of them, if I was to take that honey now there is no guarantee that we will have a nice fall flow to replace it and I hate feeding, it is a pain in the butt. I will see what I have when October rolls around.....


----------



## ralittlefield




----------



## Bee Whisperer

Thank you ralittlefield. Really cool. Great for a hillside apiary.


----------



## Daniel Y

I don't expect much problem with getting a fall flow here. Dessert foliage that blooms after first frost pretty much assures a late season flow. What I cannot get here this year is a honey season flow. Bees are able to build up brood and in some cases get a slight amount of comb drawn. but what nectar they can find is not support much more than that. some hives have built up while others have dwindled. I suspect the few that are doing well are simply robbing out every other hive in the apiary. Today we added entrance reducers to every hive and finally gave in and started feeding. I am now just hoping to get them to winter strength before November.

To mild a winter followed by to much drought this summer.


----------



## GreenWay

Here are some apiary photos from one of our apiaries on an organic farm here in northeastern Pa.


----------



## sqkcrk

If I knew how to resize my photos I would Post some, but I don't. You can check my Facebook page, if ya want. Maybe some day I will learn. And then write it down.


----------



## slimspickin

Got another picture enjoying the 102 degrees outside[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Charlie B

Here's another pic of my roof top yard facing Golden Gate Park.


----------



## GreenWay

Mark I would love to see pics of your apiaries, what is your fb page?


----------



## GreenWay

I took some more photos of another apiary today because I was inspired by this thread.


----------



## Charlie B

Here's a pic of Ollie's main apiary. As you can see he has the latest in beekeeping equipment in his yard.


----------



## sqkcrk

GreenWay said:


> Mark I would love to see pics of your apiaries, what is your fb page?


My name, Mark Berninghausen.


----------



## Steve zone 5 WI

nothing too cool about one of mine.....

The kid traffic at the swing set has declined lately :scratch:



Steve


----------



## Tommy Hodge

Here are a couple photos of my apiary…


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Thank you GreenWay. Looks like you had some fine artistic help with your hive designs. :applause:


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Sqkcrk;

If you have a PC computer that is less than 7 years old (Windows 7 or newer), you will find an icon at the bottom left of your screen that looks like some file folders in a rack; click on it and a screen will pop up called “Libraries.” 

On the left side of that screen will be a list of items. “Pictures” should be one of them. Click on it, and any photos you have saved on your computer will be shown. 

If they show up as a list, you can select a way to show the actual photos by clicking a little icon in the top right corner. It has a little black arrow right next to it. 

When you find the photo you want to resize, “RIGHT” click on it, and a list of choices will appear. Choose “Open With” and hover over it with your mouse. A second list will appear. In that list; click on, “Microsoft Office Picture Manager.” 

When that program opens, click on “Picture” up in the top left corner of your screen, and select “resize” in the drop-down box. At the right-hand side of the screen you can select the; “Percentage of original width x height:” Right below it you’ll be able to arrow up or down, and you can see the pixel size of the photo change. 

When you get the size down to 800 pixels, click “OK.” Then save the photo with the name you choose, so you can find it when you browse during posting. 

If your computer is a MAC, or older than Windows 7, you’ll have to explore a little, but I am sure there is a way to resize photos. Hope this works for you.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Charlie B;

Raiders? Really? :lookout: :applause:


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Thank you Steve Zone 5. :applause:


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Tommy H.

Glad this worked out. Those are wonderful shots. That one hive is Taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaall. :applause:


----------



## sqkcrk

Bee Whisperer said:


> Sqkcrk;
> 
> If you have a PC computer that is less than 7 years old (Windows 7 or newer), you will find an icon at the bottom left of your screen that looks like some file folders in a rack; click on it and a screen will pop up called “Libraries.”
> 
> 
> If your computer is a MAC, or older than Windows 7, you’ll have to explore a little, but I am sure there is a way to resize photos. Hope this works for you.


Thanks BW. That seems simple enough. If I were a teenager.  No, really, thanks. That's helpful. I do have a computer w/ Windows 8 (or Windows Hate as I call it), but once I click on the third icon at the top of this window I am currently typing in and choose "From Computer" I then click on "Select File" and nothing happens. Am I doing it incorrectly?

"How to Post Pictures". Is there a place where that is explained? Because what I found was a discussion between Barry and Jim Lyon. Not helpful info.

Thanks. Too bad my Daughter went back to CA.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

> Is there a place where that is explained? 

If all you want to do is _resize _a photo, an online site like this:
http://www.resizeyourimage.com/
is very easy and fast.

There are photo uploading tips in the FAQ tab, here: 
http://www.beesource.com/forums/faq.php?s=&do=search&q=attachment&titleandtext=1&match=all


Additional photo tips in this thread: 
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...e&p=943254&highlight=upload+photos#post943254


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Care to add anymore apiary photos?


----------



## ThePizzaGuy

Simple


----------



## Jackam

Nothing really cool about my apiary except maybe the high tech capability to watch my bees no matter where I am.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Thank you ThePizzaGuy and Jackam. Wonderful. :applause:


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Anyone else want to add their apiary photos? Love to have them.


----------



## TroyDM

gotta keep the **** bears out


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Great hives TroyDM. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## knute

I have six hives scattered around the back yard, but this one has the most photogenic stand. (The standoffs are coated with tanglefoot to keep the ants at bay)


----------



## JanO

Really enjoying looking at everyone's hives. Here's mine


----------



## BeeGora

Since honeybees came over with the colonists they celebrate Independence Day just like we do.


----------



## Brandy

Here's another for the collection. http://s1353.photobucket.com/user/RedDogExpressions/library/2014


----------



## WWW

Wow, that is really nice Brandy .


----------



## OC_Bees

Brandy said:


> Here's another for the collection. http://s1353.photobucket.com/user/RedDogExpressions/library/2014


That's amazing! What kind of lavender is it? Also sent you a PM would really appreciate any answers / help.


----------



## JasonERD




----------



## Kosta Zhelev

I could not upload photos.


----------



## Kosta Zhelev

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=747787028619061&set=pcb.747787305285700&type=1

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=747787195285711&set=pcb.747787305285700&type=1


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Kosta Zhelev, thank you so much. These look awesome. :applause:

JasonERD, wonderful! :applause:

Brandy, those are amazing. Love the field of flowers. What are they? Also, I was not able to save them for the slide show. Is there a way to post them differently so I can add them to the collection? 

BeeGora - thank you so much for your addition.

JanO - thank you too. Great addition.

Knute - so cool, thank you. 

Keep them coming everyone. I am adding your name and place to the photo when I save them.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

TroyDM, very nice.


----------



## Brandy

Lavender, and I'll see if I can change the format.


----------



## sqkcrk

https://www.facebook.com/mark.berninghausen/photos_albums

Some apiary shots there. Check out Ayomi's Bee Tour.


----------



## brunothefinn

Having trouble attaching pics
help
Love Bruce


----------



## Redbug

Here ya go from Dave in SC. First year beek. My hives at the farm and hives at the house...


----------



## Redbug

Bruce...When in "Reply", go into "Advanced" lower right. 

Then scroll down to, "Manage Attachments".

A new window will open. At the top right of the window click, "Add Files". 
A menu will open for you to go on your computer and select your pic files. The selected 
files will show up in the bottom pane. 

Then hit "Insert Inline". 
Then "Submit Reply".


----------



## Bee Whisperer

brunothefinn;

Make sure you size the photos down to 800 pixels before you try to attach them. It should work for you then. Do it in your computer and save them in your "My Pictures" file. Then when you go to upload them in the forum, using the icon above, they should load fine. Hope that helps. Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Great Photos Redbug.


----------



## ruthiesbees

mine are all TBH's and in my yard.


----------



## Jay Burgess

Not Cool


----------



## bison

My hives in Marin County have an unbeatable view of Mt. Tamalpais


----------



## Redbug

Jay Burgess said:


> Not Cool


Ha! There's the bear!

Did the wiring work? Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Jay Burgess

This set is a remote site that I only get to every 2 weeks. I have a solar electric fence, night guard solar blinking red eyes, and a motion detector that sets of a shrill alarm. Its a long 2 weeks but they are Mike Palmers bees and very productive. I also have a game cam so if it happens I will see how they get in.


----------



## woodedareas

Michael
The last photo is great. Wish i had that vanity of bees.Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Thank you all for adding to this post. Keep them coming from all over the world.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Up to 173 photos collected so far. are there any other folks who want to add to the apiary collection?


----------



## Charlie B

Here's a pic of Odfranks's bee yard. I had to post it for him because he was too embarrassed.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Hahaha. For real Charlie B? How funny.


----------



## odfrank

Charlie B said:


> Here's a pic of Odfranks's bee yard. I had to post it for him because he was too embarrassed.


I wasn't too embarrassed to just have posted the same picture on the hive stand thread where you got it from. Count the supers full of honey on that hive to the right. You can only see four of the seven. That's about a 245lb. crop on one hive, easily retailed for $10. a pound. Do the math. I got PAID for demo-ing those 4X4s from a job. You won't be making much money building several hundred dollar ant proof stands for your hives. And worrying so much about ants that rarely do a hive any harm. And apiaries don't have to be in wildflower covered meadows to make money on honey either. Sure it's more romantic, but I keep bees where I live and work, in suburbia. And my paved industrial yard has brought in a hundred pound average for decades. I just visited a beekeeper in South San Francisco, the Industrial City. Her hives were also stacked seven and eight boxes high, and also in an asphalt paved, cyclone fenced yard. I will just have to dream of hives in those wildflower covered meadows while I count my cash from honey produced in the asphalt jungle. More hives at the same site, 2007 -



Same site 2009-


----------



## odfrank

Site on the San Francisco Watershed near where Highway 35 crosses the San Andreas fault. This one is in the country, a mile from suburbia. 2006:



Same hive 2007:



2009:


----------



## odfrank

Oh hey!! I do have sites in wildflower covered meadows! Woodside, California.


----------



## Charlie B

Are those hives in the first picture in a dumpster?


----------



## odfrank

Charlie B said:


> Are those hives in the first picture in a dumpster?


Kind of. They are on a flatbed for a dropbox truck. When you are a guerrilla beekeeper, you have to be prepared to flee in a hurry.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

These are great. Thank you everyone. I know there are so many more who just haven't had the time to post their photos, so I will keep this collection going.


----------



## odfrank

Charlie B said:


> Are those hives in the first picture in a dumpster?


Charlie, I took this picture for you of the dumpster hives for two reasons:

1. To show Velbert a hive of his survivor stock, five years un-medicated. 
2. So you can point out to all the BeeSource members all that is wrong with my methods and apiaries.

I will start the list of the things I do so wrong, please add to it so I can learn from your teachings:

Beehives in a debris box.
Hives not white.
Boxes mismatched colors.
Hives too close together.
Hives in a straight line. 
Single brood chambers too deep with uncommon size frames, 11 1/4" deep.
Queen excluder used on single brood chambers.
Many boxes 40+ years old with chipped corners, and not recently painted. 
Eight frame honey supers stacked on top of ten frame hives.
Bottomless hives on screened pallets. Second pictures show proof why that is dumb, huge swarm has set up housekeeping under screened bottomless hive.
Hive on left does not have a 150 lb.+ crop on it. I will take another pic showing the hives to the right. I think they might only have 100 lbs. on them.


----------



## gone2seed

Odfrank,I'm impressed and I am too old to impress easily..I do have one question on one of the items in your list.Why do you use queen excluders on a single brood box?Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## odfrank

gone2seed said:


> Why do you use queen excluders on a single brood box?Inquiring minds want to know.


Those brood chambers have 11 1/4" frames. Seems to be big enough. In my zone bees don't need winter stores. If I use a double 9 5/8" box the upper is just filled with honey. I sometimes use no excluder or let the bees have a medium box for brood also.


----------



## Charlie B

Your BWeaver queens probably have a crappy laying pattern or have already pooped out on you. I don't now why you don't listen to me and get Z's Bees queens. Those big fat girls are laying machines and will bring you a heavy bounty of honey.

Those girls are fatter than both of my EX's put together which are often mistaken for fat balding men like most San Mateo Beekeepers.


----------



## gone2seed

odfrank said:


> Those brood chambers have 11 1/4" frames. Seems to be big enough. In my zone bees don't need winter stores. If I use a double 9 5/8" box the upper is just filled with honey. I sometimes use no excluder or let the bees have a medium box for brood also.


Thanks for the reply.That makes sense for your zone.We do get some mild winter here so I need a medium of honey for insurance.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Hope all is well and everyone is harvesting honey. It has been a slow go for us this year in Missouri. Send more photos if you get a chance. 

Need more from other countries too.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Any other photos for the collection?


----------



## maynard

shinbone said:


> My current setup


Do you use hivetracks by any chance?


----------



## Kosta Zhelev

Hey Maynard.I was very pleased with the pictures.


----------



## nhoyt

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152126958901158&l=b788336c48
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152126955086158&l=2aa9d98584
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152126956101158&l=bc3702ed03

Old pics from when I put them in, i will get some new ones.


----------



## sharpcut

Sunset in Minnesota


----------



## grozzie2

I finished building the new stands out back this weekend. Bees will go on them in a couple weeks when they come back from the fireweed. If the stands hold up good to the weather this year, will build a few more like this next summer.



This is where they are sitting right now, club yard up in a log patch full of fireweed, so not all of the colonies in the photo are mine. We are dropping off the first load in this photo.



Turn around at that spot, look the other way, it looks like this, an ocean of fireweed for the bees to work.



And I cant resist this one. Often enough I see the derogatory posts about the 'Prius driving yuppies' here on beesource. Prius hauls 3 colonies and supers up into the log patch just fine. Only had 3 colonies to move that day, so why drive the big gas guzzler ?


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Started using Hive Tracks this year; the free version. Not keeping up real well though.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Thank you grozzie2, and sharpcut for posting these photos. AWESOME! :applause:


----------



## NewbeeInNH

This is like pulling out baby pictures.  Aren't they special?

I've got 500 just like em if you have an hour or so. (pictures, not hives)


----------



## Agis Apiaries

Here are our hives and bear fencing.


----------



## NewbeeInNH

grozzie2 said:


> Turn around at that spot, look the other way, it looks like this, an ocean of fireweed for the bees to work.


W.O.W.


----------



## jquinn

grozzie2 said:


> And I cant resist this one. Often enough I see the derogatory posts about the 'Prius driving yuppies' here on beesource. Prius hauls 3 colonies and supers up into the log patch just fine. Only had 3 colonies to move that day, so why drive the big gas guzzler ?


Great pics! I've hauled bees and supers in my Yaris, too! It can fit 3 double deeps and at least 9 mediums, IIRC... I wonder if Toyota knows about this trend? They could do a "Beekeeper Model" sedan with propolis-proof seats


----------



## pndwind

My wife has a Prius and so does a friend of mine, both have been used to haul bees.


----------



## krish

Nice pics everyone !


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Thank you Krish. Cool place.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Hope everyone is having a good season with their bees. If you happened to take a photos of you hives, please feel free to post them on this thread. I will keep adding to the collection and then make a PowerPoint to post later.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Any more apiary photos to add?


----------



## squarepeg

i'm working on getting a camera bw. over 20,000 views, good thread, thanks for staring it!


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

Ask Michael (Bush), he has a GoPro video camera and doesn't use it. He maybe send you his camera. :thumbsup:


----------



## Michael Bush

>Ask Michael (Bush), he has a GoPro video camera and doesn't use it. 

If only there were a few more days in the week...

Here are a few snapshots of the beehives in my backyard.

http://www.bushfarms.com/images/Hives1.jpg
http://www.bushfarms.com/images/Hives2.jpg
http://www.bushfarms.com/images/Hives3.jpg
http://www.bushfarms.com/images/HivesChicory.jpg
http://www.bushfarms.com/images/ApiaryPanarama.jpg


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Michael Bush;
Those are very interesting photos. I don't think I have ever seen someone stack hives quite like that before. Kind of interested in your strategy there. Also, were those boxes painted at one time, and the paint has come off, or are they just weathered that way? They look very natural. I think I like that.


----------



## NewbeeInNH

Those are bee condos.  

Interesting to see how many people have bear fences and how many don't. I'm also glad to see my hives aren't the only ones that are overgrown.


----------



## Michael Bush

>Kind of interested in your strategy there. 

By putting 14 hives on one stand I only have to leave one stand for 14 hives. By putting all of the hives up against each other they are huddled together for warmth in the winter. The stands are designed so I can slide the hives slightly forward and have an 8" gap at the back to make them easier to pick up in the summer. In winter I push them back against each other.

>Also, were those boxes painted at one time, and the paint has come off, or are they just weathered that way? They look very natural. I think I like that. 

The most recent boxes were never painted, just wax dipped. 

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesdipping.htm

Some of the ones slightly older than that were not painted for several years, and then dipped when I got the dipping equipment.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beeslazy.htm#stoppainting

Older boxes were painted. Many are cut down from ten frame deeps or ten frame mediums down to eight frame mediums.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beeseightframemedium.htm#cutdownboxes


----------



## Cub

This was on Thanksgiving Day. I am jealous of folks seeing pollen coming in, down south.


----------



## jhirsche

From summer...
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203470044646238&l=77306c7299

And in winter... 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204422373013852&l=713c5bc9da


----------



## Harley Craig




----------



## shinbone

maynard said:


> Do you use hivetracks by any chance?


Sorry, not a Hivetracks user. I tape a piece of waterproof paper to the top of each hives to keep notes on.


----------



## grozzie2

Cub said:


> This was on Thanksgiving Day. I am jealous of folks seeing pollen coming in, down south.


I really dont get this fascination with 'down south'. I'm WAY farther north than the majority of you, sitting here only a few hundred meters from the 50N line. Here's a photo of one of my colonies, taken on Jan 16, just a few days ago. This is my hive on a scale, all the electronics are buried in the nuc box sitting beside it, to keep em out of the weather.


----------



## JohnNY78




----------



## JohnNY78




----------



## JohnNY78




----------



## JohnNY78




----------



## NewbeeInNH

Wow, that's a lotta hives!


----------



## Beeman95

This is my first time posting a picture so I hope this works. Here is my one lonely hive. Last I checked it still had bees in it. There will be more hives in the apiary come April.


----------



## Brissy Boy

Not the most biggest apiary around, but I'm proud of it  One stand's for the Italians and the other's for the Caucasians and we're just kicking into autumn/winter here in oz (if you can call 10 degrees C winter that is....)








Also finished working on a Hex hive that I can't wait to try.








And finally, how we take care of small hive beetles (as well as any drones that get kicked out)


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

>> And finally, how we take care of small hive beetles 



Based on the size of the hive behind the critter, the _SHB Monster_ appears to be about 18" long!!


----------



## Brissy Boy

Rader Sidetrack said:


> >> And finally, how we take care of small hive beetles
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the size of the hive behind the critter, the _SHB Monster_ appears to be about 18" long!!


Yeah, he's a big fella. Runs a mile when he sees you_ unless_ you're wearing a veil/jacket (open hives = free meal I suppose)


----------



## NewbeeInNH

Nice, doggy!


----------



## jay.landry

My Apiary of 2 in Concord, NH.


----------



## Joeinthehills

here ya go  My apiary.


----------



## Spel Ling Bee

PyroBee said:


> View attachment 11613
> 
> 
> Maybe not cool but it is my first year.
> *why is upside down?*


This Apiary must be on the other side of the world.


----------



## Briarvalleyapiaries

> Because I have 30 fords from 74-79 most are 78-79 . I only have about 5-7 or so from 80-96
> . 78-79 fords are my love . 80's are just straight up beaters .....
> 
> 
> ....And that's just a few .


:lpf::lpf::lpf::lpf::lpf::lpf::lpf::lpf::lpf::lpf:


----------



## Briarvalleyapiaries

These may or may not be cool but here you are.


----------



## MTN-Bees




----------



## Agis Apiaries

MTN-Bees... Are you "down under" in Australia? Pic came out upside down! 

Here is one of our new outyards:


----------



## Michael Palmer

A nice apiary on the shore in West Sussex, England.


----------



## Michael Palmer

Mr. Robert Ditty's fine apiary in Castle Dawson, Northern Ireland.


----------



## Chickasaw Honey

Five from Starkville.


----------



## mcon672

This is my "man cave". Not sure about cool but I enjoy it.


----------



## disc999golfer999

Vandalism to my bee hives during a House Robbery. I think it indicates I have a new bee species, Apis Mellifera Magister (Italian Guard Bees)
















My hives looked like this a few weeks ago when Nunzatina (my double stack) was still thriving.








Good thing I got video of the suspect who robbed my house and vandalized my hives.








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3B57v1rSBdQ


----------



## mcon672

Man that sucks. Hopefully he got lit up when he knocked them over. I like to think he spent the next day or two with his eyes swelled shut and ears the size of tea saucers . I hope your bees are ok and they catch the guy.


----------



## Oldtimer

Sorry to hear of this hope it got resolved.

My photo cannot compare to some of the others but thought I would post anyway, it's where I was at today a lovely peaceful spot, feeling good after my days work.


----------



## BobsBees




----------



## scorpionmain

Beegums, Kentucky - 1940


----------



## nhoyt

First pic is how my hive looked at the start of the season ill take a new one later. The second pic is the bee middle man i got my bees from http://www.warmcolorsapiary.com/


----------



## markus2

This is my setup for providing a wind block, electric fence and individual hive heaters.












https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlDN1Qo4OUc


----------



## Mefco

Here's ours

http://s1200.photobucket.com/user/mefco/library/?sort=3&evt=email_share_media&page=1


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Very cool. Love these old ones. What a history.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

If I get time, I am going to try and put together a slide show listing your photos and names. Hope it makes folks happy.


----------



## Wandering Man

Whew! I finally made it to the end of these 16 pages of very cool pictures.

I had no idea my hive could be anything but white. 

I found the pictures to be informative and inspirational.

Thanks for all of the great ideas, and for helping me see what an apiary den look like.


----------



## J.Walters

I enjoyed looking through all 16 pages of everyone's apiary. Thought I would add in my tad bit of passion too...


----------



## NewbeeInNH

J. Walters, that's a great looking nuc yard. What are you doing with those?


----------



## J.Walters

NewbeeInNH - I use the nucs for evaluating my new Queens that I have grafted from (swarm Queens, bought Queens, & my own stock). I want to raise Queens this year - small scale 100-200 per season. The last couple of years I have grafted using the Dolittle method and educating myself with OTS, Micheal Palmer, and others information on raising queens. The very best Queens are overwintering in 4 over 4 hives with tons of honey, pollen stores, and a prayer. 

30 of those nucs are now: 3 deep nucs tall and bundled together, wrapped in tar paper, and waiting for Ohio Spring weather...


----------



## NewbeeInNH

Super cool. Just went to a workshop on queen raising. Great for improving local bee stock.

Did you buy all those nuc boxes, or make them? One of the things holding me back is equipment. It's not cheap.


----------



## J.Walters

I went to a Queen raising class my first year of beekeeping, it really grabbed my interest. I mentor with Dwight, a beekeeper that has kept bees for 40+yrs and can inspire anyone if your around him...like a fever. 3 yrs ago I did the cell punch method with some success and raised 20 Queens, 2 yrs ago did On The Spot Queen raising and really jumped my number of hives, & last year Dolittle grafting "Micheal Palmer" style, I have 60 hives that went into winter. 

I started buying my first few hives, switched to building the nucs & buying the 10 frame equipment. My father-in-law has a nice little woodshop that I can easily build, paint, & add 25 nucs per year. Though I am buying 50 nucs from Dwayne a beekeeper that sells equipment in my area. For what I'm buying the nucs for now, I can't buy the wood, transport, time to build, for what I'm getting them for...

I must give credit when credit is due, to my wife & granddaughter, as they pick out the colors & paint all of my equipment!


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Spring is here. Show off you apiary by adding to the collection.


----------



## Charlie B

Working my rooftop apiary


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Love it Charlie B. What do the neighbors think?


----------



## Charlie B

The neighbors don't know because the rooftop is higher than the surrounding buildings.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Excellent. Love the idea of bees in the city. Makes everything greener and more fertile. The whole town gets the benefit.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Still collecting photos. Share and see what others are doing.


----------



## UncleChet




----------

